# '11 AZ SG Brandon Burnett (4/22/2011, LOI)



## Jason Svoboda

*Shooting Guard*
Tucson (AZ) Cienega

*Ht:* 6-foot-6
*Wt:* 210 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Has been offered and is taking an official visit here this weekend per an update on Southern Arizona Youth Basketball's Facebook page. Was a 2010 kid that reclassified to 2011, sat out last year and got his grades in order and is now fully qualified. Would make a nice late addition to our class providing us some size and length at the 2-3 spots. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_J6856GY1Q[/ame]


----------



## Southgrad07

Got a good feeling this is our next commit . Hopefully he can shoot the 3.


----------



## KAPat1865

This guy came out of no where?!? Wonder how we get a guy from AZ?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

KAPat1865 said:


> This guy came out of no where?!? Wonder how we get a guy from AZ?


Grades will do that to you. The same way Khristian Smith was committed to Cincinnati and then had to go the prep school route for us to come back in and snag him. Hopefully he can still get his issues fixed and cleared by the NCAA Clearinghouse.


----------



## region rat

Like his height for a guard and seems to have a well rounded game.  The competition in the video did not look that good but he appears to do everything pretty good.  I have a good friend in Tucson and I will see if he can tell me about him--let you know if he knows anything.


----------



## Bally #50

long gone said:


> Like his height for a guard and seems to have a well rounded game.  The competition in the video did not look that good but he appears to do everything pretty good.  I have a good friend in Tucson and I will see if he can tell me about him--let you know if he knows anything.


Funny, I too, have a friend in Tucson, and I am trying to see if he knows anything about him!


----------



## Southgrad07

Wouldnt this  be funny if we got him... We sent one 6'6 guard out to AZ (Kelly) and get one back in return. lol


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Went back and scoured some old news articles. As a senior, he was named First-team 4A Southern AZ and Second-Team All-State. He averaged 22.5 ppg his senior year and found numeorus articles on him being an incredible leaper.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

He seems to pass the ball pretty well, too...


----------



## Bluesier

Did you find anything about his jump shot??


----------



## Callmedoc

Wow, kid looks skilled


----------



## True Blue

According to his Twitter, he's coming!  Welcome to the family!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Welcome to ISU, Brandon!!!  It's a great time to be a Tree!!!


----------



## Teamwork

Southgrad07 said:


> Got a good feeling this is our next commit . Hopefully he can shoot the 3.



You were right on Southgrad07

http://twitter.com/#!/b_burnett22

:sycamores:


----------



## Sycamore Proud

IndyTreeFan said:


> Welcome to ISU, Brandon!!!  It's a great time to be a Tree!!!



Well said ITF!


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/college/lansing-inks-guard-from-tucson-burnett

GO SYCAMORES!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

He actually signed his LOI. Moving him over to the player profiles section. That leaves Khristian still as our last outstanding commitment that has yet to sign an LOI.


----------



## give me heart

*new recruit*

Congratulations Brandon Burnett!  Our newest Sycamore.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Wow!  What a recruiting class!


----------



## -Z-

Link to story

Indiana-State-basketball-signs-freshman-Brandon-Burnett


----------



## region rat

Bluesier said:


> Did you find anything about his jump shot??



ESPN analysis for 2009 and 2010--speaks to his shooting the 3

January, 2010: Burnett has good strength, size and athleticism. Brandon has tremendous passing ability, but average ball handling skills. When his team is pressed, he is capable of making good decisions with the basketball and keeping his composure with the ball. He needs to work on his left hand dribble; going left, he pats at the ball and is only comfortable with one or two dribbles. Brandon is able to handle contact on drives to the basket and finish through his defender. He has good shooting technique on his jump shot, but he lacks shot selection. From the wing position, Brandon does a good job of rebounding down on the defensive back board and pushing the ball to start the fast break.

May, 2009: Burnett is a strong 3-man with a solid frame and intriguing skills, unfortunately he needs to tone down his shot selection and develop some savvy for this game. He has the ability to take defenders to the basket and utilize his physical frame to finish. In addition, he has the skill to knock down the 3-point shot. He gets nice elevation on his shot and his release his relatively smooth. On the other hand, he needs to develop a better understanding of how this game should be played. His shot selection is erratic to say the least and he does have some selfish tendencies that need to be rectified. Furthermore, instead of settling for the jump shot, it would be nice to see him post up smaller defenders in the post and take advantage of his strength.


----------



## region rat

Welcome to family Brandon, it's a great one and growing strong, especially with you in it.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Something about 6'8, 6'6 and 6'5 really excites me - that's a pretty good recruiting class if you're recruiting solely on size for a mid major. Hope that this kids (Smith and Burnett) can do the work in the class room so they can have a successful 4 years at Indiana State. Seems like Burnett is a heck of a ball player - love it that they suggest he needs to use better shot selection at times... A lot of kids in America you could say that about, I will wait to pass judgement until I see for myself.


----------



## goindystate

welcome aboard Brandon! Indiana isn't Arizona, but we're all sure you will like it here!!


----------



## goindystate

in Golden's article he says ISU has no scholarships for the 2012 season, aren't Gant, Smith, and Burnett considered 2011 signees????


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yes - but we already have a commitment from Rhett Smith in 12' that might be the reason we don't have any available?? Just a thought??


----------



## Jason Svoboda

goindystate said:


> in Golden's article he says ISU has no scholarships for the 2012 season, aren't Gant, Smith, and Burnett considered 2011 signees????


Not sure how Golden figures this myself? 

We have 4 seniors-to-be that will comes off the books in 2012 in Printy, Lathan, Richard and Walker. Add Rhett Smith and we still have 3 open spots for 2012. If for some reason Khristin Smith doesn't get qualified and doesn't sign a LOI with us, we'd have 4. 

You can see the hoops eligibility chart here: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=5708


----------



## goindystate

he will definitely be playing in front of MUCH larger crowds than he was playing in front of in that video.


----------



## Southgrad07

So did this kid go to prep school like smith to get grades in order? Anybody know how we found him or any other schools that were after him? thanks in advances. Oh and welcome to the family Brandon! If he is indeed a good athlete then him and Smith at the wings is some serious length and hops!


----------



## scotty91

Southgrad07 said:


> So did this kid go to prep school like smith to get grades in order? Anybody know how we found him or any other schools that were after him? thanks in advances. Oh and welcome to the family Brandon! If he is indeed a good athlete then him and Smith at the wings is some serious length and hops!



According to the article in the Trib Star he took college prep courses to get his grades in compliance with the clearing house.

It says he was initially down to Oregon State, Boston College and UNC-Wilmington, with intent towards UNC-Wilmington.

After being declared ineligible for 2010, it says Oregon State and Pepperdine were in the running along with ISU.


----------



## sycamorebacker

goindystate said:


> in Golden's article he says ISU has no scholarships for the 2012 season, aren't Gant, Smith, and Burnett considered 2011 signees????



He mean't 2011 signees to come in for the 12 season.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> He mean't 2011 signees to come in for the 12 season.


If he is counting Khristian, he is correct. If he isn't, he's wrong as we still have the open scholarship from when Brant left. We operated with a one scholarship surplus this year unless I missed something.


----------



## gostate03

Sounds like a great sign, especially this late in the game! Looking forward to seeing him play, anyone have any video footage?


----------



## region rat

scotty91 said:


> According to the article in the Trib Star he took college prep courses to get his grades in compliance with the clearing house.
> 
> It says he was initially down to Oregon State, Boston College and UNC-Wilmington, with intent towards UNC-Wilmington.
> 
> After being declared ineligible for 2010, it says Oregon State and Pepperdine were in the running along with ISU.



Scout.com indicated the following schools had interest in July 2009:

   School	       Interest Level	
Boise State 	Med Interest 	 	 
Boston College 	Med Interest 		 
Bowling Green 	Med Interest 		 
Oregon State 	Med Interest 	
Portland 	        Med Interest 		 
UC Riverside 	Med Interest


----------



## region rat

Brandon Burnett inks with Indiana State
Brandon Burnett is a steal for Indiana State 


Burnett had several offers
 By: Jeff Meadows, Hoopsreport.com
4/22/11

Terra Haute, IN - The 6’6, 225lb (CG) Brandon Burnett out of Tucson's Cienaga HS has been a very hot commodity for college coaches across the country for some time now but once Brandon started playing for one of the top AAU programs in the country, the Compton Magic, Brandon’s recruitment soared. After being heavily recruited by a host of mid and high major colleges Brandon narrowed it down to UNC Wilmington and Indiana State. Earlier this afternoon Brandon made it official and signed a national letter of intent with Indiana State University. “I’m very happy, very excited & very anxious to get to Indiana State so that I can get acclimated to the school & the team” said Brandon Burnett “I’ve dreamed about this day my entire life”.

Brandon was a Hoops Report 2010 Arizona Preseason All-State Sr, 1st team selection & 2nd team regardless of class selection. Burnett is a big, strong physical (CG) who can play a West Coast style of fines game or he can and doesn’t mind playing a very physical, Mid West style of play as well.

Burnett is a very good outside shooter who possesses a solid handle and very good court vision and awareness. With all of the very good attributes that Brandon possesses, to go along with his NBA body type, Brandon is very athletic and off the court, Brandon is a high character guy. Look for Brandon to be a very big asset to Indiana State right away, on and off the court.

“I’m so proud of Brandon” said Dave Burnett Brandon’s Father “He’s worked so hard not only on the court but in the classroom in order to make his dream become a reality”. Brandon is yet another D1 prospect to sign a major scholarship out of what’s quietly becoming a basketball hot bed in Tucson, AZ. Just last year alone, Tucson produced such prospects as: Terrell Stoglin (signed w/Maryland), Mike Perez (signed w/UTEP), Bryce Cotton (signed w/Providence) & Jan Maehlen (signed w/Pepperdine).


----------



## bigsportsfan

It's on his profile page.


----------



## region rat

This team gets more and more impressive each year, let's play some games!


----------



## TJames

*espn evaluation*

January, 2010: Burnett has good strength, size and athleticism. Brandon has tremendous passing ability, but average ball handling skills. When his team is pressed, he is capable of making good decisions with the basketball and keeping his composure with the ball. He needs to work on his left hand dribble; going left, he pats at the ball and is only comfortable with one or two dribbles. Brandon is able to handle contact on drives to the basket and finish through his defender. He has good shooting technique on his jump shot, but he lacks shot selection. From the wing position, Brandon does a good job of rebounding down on the defensive back board and pushing the ball to start the fast break.

May, 2009: Burnett is a strong 3-man with a solid frame and intriguing skills, unfortunately he needs to tone down his shot selection and develop some savvy for this game. He has the ability to take defenders to the basket and utilize his physical frame to finish. In addition, he has the skill to knock down the 3-point shot. He gets nice elevation on his shot and his release his relatively smooth. On the other hand, he needs to develop a better understanding of how this game should be played. His shot selection is erratic to say the least and he does have some selfish tendencies that need to be rectified. Furthermore, instead of settling for the jump shot, it would be nice to see him post up smaller defenders in the post and take advantage of his strength.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

long gone said:


> Brandon Burnett inks with Indiana State
> Brandon Burnett is a steal for Indiana State
> 
> 
> Burnett had several offers
> By: Jeff Meadows, Hoopsreport.com
> 4/22/11
> 
> *Terra* Haute, IN - The 6’6, 225lb (CG) Brandon Burnett out of Tucson's Cienaga HS has been a very hot commodity for college coaches across the country for some time now but once Brandon started playing for one of the top AAU programs in the country, the Compton Magic, Brandon’s recruitment soared. After being heavily recruited by a host of mid and high major colleges Brandon narrowed it down to UNC Wilmington and Indiana State. Earlier this afternoon Brandon made it official and signed a national letter of intent with Indiana State University. “I’m very happy, very excited & very anxious to get to Indiana State so that I can get acclimated to the school & the team” said Brandon Burnett “I’ve dreamed about this day my entire life”.
> 
> Brandon was a Hoops Report 2010 Arizona Preseason All-State Sr, 1st team selection & 2nd team regardless of class selection. Burnett is a big, strong physical (CG) who can play a West Coast style of fines game or he can and doesn’t mind playing a very physical, Mid West style of play as well.
> 
> Burnett is a very good outside shooter who possesses a solid handle and very good court vision and awareness. With all of the very good attributes that Brandon possesses, to go along with his NBA body type, Brandon is very athletic and off the court, Brandon is a high character guy. Look for Brandon to be a very big asset to Indiana State right away, on and off the court.
> 
> “I’m so proud of Brandon” said Dave Burnett Brandon’s Father “He’s worked so hard not only on the court but in the classroom in order to make his dream become a reality”. Brandon is yet another D1 prospect to sign a major scholarship out of what’s quietly becoming a basketball hot bed in Tucson, AZ. Just last year alone, Tucson produced such prospects as: Terrell Stoglin (signed w/Maryland), Mike Perez (signed w/UTEP), Bryce Cotton (signed w/Providence) & Jan Maehlen (signed w/Pepperdine).



Nice story, but the guy needs to spell better.


----------



## Todd Golden

Jason Svoboda said:


> If he is counting Khristian, he is correct. If he isn't, he's wrong as we still have the open scholarship from when Brant left. We operated with a one scholarship surplus this year unless I missed something.



I'm counting Khristian because the scholarship is spoken for.

The way I word it is to refer to the upcoming season. They are freshman to be for the 2011-12 season, which is why I word it that way. Just a matter of journalism style. To call it the 2011 class isn't wrong either.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Todd Golden said:


> I'm counting Khristian because the scholarship is spoken for.
> 
> The way I word it is to refer to the upcoming season. They are freshman to be for the 2011-12 season, which is why I word it that way. Just a matter of journalism style. To call it the 2011 class isn't wrong either.


Yeah, thanks for clearing it up. Hope Khristian can get the grades and through the Clearinghouse. This will be a very exciting class if we get all four.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> So did this kid go to prep school like smith to get grades in order? Anybody know how we found him or any other schools that were after him? thanks in advances. Oh and welcome to the family Brandon! If he is indeed a good athlete then him and Smith at the wings is some serious length and hops!





Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, thanks for clearing it up. Hope Khristian can get the grades and through the Clearinghouse. This will be a very exciting class if we get all four.



I'm hearing that bro just retook the SAT again today? Not really sure if that's true or not, but my understanding is that he's been struggling with his scores. Hopefully that doesn't deter him because the kid can play basketball no doubts about that. He would round out what will be one of the strongest recruiting classes in sometime!


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

You have to read the lead-in to the article before you click "read more".......................................................Coach Wally Marks ?????  Accuracy is apparently not one of this reporter's key attributes............funny funny ha ha.

http://www.hoopsreport.com/


----------



## hans1950

Looks like we got a steal here.Being in the tournament must have helped at least a little because it looks like we were real late in our interest in Brandon.Best of luck to the young man who looks to be a great addition to the team.


----------



## sycamorebacker

hans1950 said:


> Looks like we got a steal here.Being in the tournament must have helped at least a little because it looks like we were real late in our interest in Brandon.Best of luck to the young man who looks to be a great addition to the team.



I think we have to assume that it made a difference, along with the Coach an players' personalities.  
It should help us when we sign a few in November.  Things are looking up.  Especially since we know our Coach can coach and puts a team on the floor that guards hard.


----------



## Bluethunder

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> You have to read the lead-in to the article before you click "read more".......................................................Coach Wally Marks ?????  Accuracy is apparently not one of this reporter's key attributes............funny funny ha ha.
> 
> http://www.hoopsreport.com/



Who the hell is Wally Marks?  Where could that have possibly come from?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> Things are looking up.



I'm not sure this applies - I don't know how things can be looking up, I mean we are talking about a team that finished 3rd in the MVC Regular Season, 1st in the MVC tourney and made the big dance... Things look really good - not sure about "up".


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Bluethunder said:


> Who the hell is Wally Marks?  Where could that have possibly come from?



Well Youngster, Wally Marks does have an ISU connection but it was several years ago................

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_E._Marks


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'm not sure this applies - I don't know how things can be looking up, I mean we are talking about a team that finished 3rd in the MVC Regular Season, 1st in the MVC tourney and made the big dance... Things look really good - not sure about "up".



You're exactly right.  force of habit.  I've said that for about 34 out of the last 40 yrs.  Let's say trending in the right direction and sustaining what we have.


----------



## bluebill

*Coach Lansing vs advisors*

It's interesting to watch coach Greg slip rite by all the recruting advise that so freely flows here and other sites, and signs another prospect that looks to be a great fit to our team.  Somehow I am betting on the coach's judgement.

Welcome Brandon !!  We have to play inside in the winter here, but that asside I am sure you will like ISU.


----------



## TreeTop

Welcome Brandon Burnett!  We're thrilled to have you!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> You're exactly right.  force of habit.  I've said that for about 34 out of the last 40 yrs.  Let's say trending in the right direction and sustaining what we have.



Thanks for not taking what I had to say out of context - it was really kind of trivial for me to point that out. However when things are up, I figure it's best just to acknowledge that they are up and thank the good Lord for that. Because like you said, it's been a long time coming that's for sure!


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Good pick up, Welcome Brandon !!:sycamores:


----------



## SycfromBirth

I found this kicking around on youtube--  he is the 4th dunker-- not Lathan verticality, but, the 360 is nice.  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBlo8uOetAE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBlo8uOetAE[/ame]

That being said, on my list of "wants" there are about 10 other things that I would like before a dunk, but, I was starved for more information on the newest Sycamore.  This at least shows some athleticism.  I guess I wouldn't mind seeing him on the end of a Odum induced alley-oop.


----------



## region rat

Anthony Ray
ArizonaPreps.com Recruiting Analyst

Talk about it in Arizona Preps Boy's Basketball Forum
Tucson's Cienega High School 6-foot-6, 225-pound graduated senior forward Brandon Burnett has signed a national letter of intent with Indiana State University.

Tucson Cienega HS 6-foot-6 2010 graduate Brandon Burnett has signed an NLOI w/Indiana State.

A member of Arizona's 2010 class, Burnett sat out this season after going unsigned and having to work on his academics. Burnett worked hard this year to prepare himself for the division-I level, and now it has paid off in a big way for the talented prospect from Tucson.

Burnett signed a national letter of intent this week with Indiana State University and head coach Greg Lansing. Indiana State earned a trip to the NCAA tournament this season after winning the Missouri Valley Conference tournament championship.

"This is certainly an early Easter present for the Sycamore basketball family to be able to sign Brandon Burnett to a national letter of intent," Lansing commented. "He fit right in with the all of the players and was comfortable around everyone in the program during his recent visit. Burnett fills a missing piece to the puzzle for the team. He is a big wing player which is something we did not have last season. He is an athletic perimeter player, and he is going to be able to step in as a freshman in the fall and fit right in to our system here at Indiana State."

Burnett averaged 24 points and eight rebounds per game during his senior campaign. He also garnered Conference Player of the Year accolades in addition to All-Conference First Team and Second Team All-State selections.

Burnett was first discovered in the Arizona Preps Fall Showcase in the fall of 2008, after turning in an excellent performance in the event.

Congratulations to Burnett and his family from our Arizona Preps' staff on this tremendous accomplishment, and for pursuing his goals and staying hard at it.

Arizona Preps Scouting Report: Burnett has added very good weight and strength to his once much thinner frame. As a result of the added size to his body, Burnett has seen his play become much stronger and much more assertive. Burnett has very good size at 6-5 and is capable of playing multiple positions on the floor. He is at his best when playing the small forward position on the floor, where he is capable of scoring the basketball or helping make plays for others. He is also a good on the ball defender and open court player that is capable of making plays with good overall athleticism. He is a solid defender, but needs continued focus in this area of his game to reach his full potential as a player. Also a good rebounder with solid work ethic on and off the floor.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Good article on Burnett and how we got him.

http://azstarnet.com/sports/article_3e495fa0-3798-5ed1-82de-78fdac744f46.html


----------



## IndyTreeFan

He must be pretty doggone good if Coach Lansing basically offered him a scholie without ever having seen him in person.  That bodes well for his future here, methinks...:wordyo:


----------



## TreeTop

Something tells me we're gonna see a "Questions for Brandon Burnett" thread in the not too distant future


----------



## SycfromBirth

I was taking a look at some HS footage of Brandon on Youtube, and I think we have picked up a pretty well rounded 6-6 guy who can potentially play the 2-4 position.  He is probably best fit for the 3 or 4, but, wouldn't you like to have a 6'6" shooting guard?


----------



## Bluethunder

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...f72-8791-56eb-b18e-d59760417aa0.html?mode=jqm


----------

